# State quilt block patterns



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

I have been looking at different quilt patterns and have seen quite a few that are named for states. I have seen Alabama, Mississippi, Colorado, California, Louisianna, Tennesse, Arkansas as well as some others that I can't remember off hand. Do any of you know of a site where I can find a block named for each state. I would like to make my oldest daughter a quilt using the fifty state blocks.

I am NOT looking for Ohio Star but just Ohio as an example. Thanks in advance for any information.

I have looked on a good many sites and there are several that I haven't found. Hawaii is one of them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think there are several in the Quilter's Cache, but not sure of all of them.

maybe this will make a good google or ask.com search.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.bellaonline.com/subjects/7939.asp

is looking pretty promising...

Angie


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> http://www.bellaonline.com/subjects/7939.asp
> 
> is looking pretty promising...
> 
> Angie


That was a good one. I found quite a few. These are the ones I haven't found as of yet: Washington, West Virginia, Utah, South Carolina, South Dakota, Virginia, Wisconsin, Wyoming, Georgia, Idaho, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Missouri, Ohio. Texas and Oklahoma.

I don't expect you all to hunt this for me but if at any time you should run across one of the patterns will you send me the link, please. Thank you all.

sgg-Jan


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't have a link but I do have a book that contains 5500 block designs. No patterns, just the grid showing the number of squares to the block. You draft your own pattern from the grid. It does contain all the states, anywhere from 2 designs on up (some 30 +) depending on the state.

It is called "5,500 Quilt Block Designs" by Maggie Malone.


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

Try this link!
http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art23676.asp


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh, I'm sorry for the duplicate link post. I didn't even look at the previous posts, first!

An alternate for Oklahoma is the 'Road to Oklahoma' block.


----------

